# Orthopaedic Footwear in Dublin



## colin_hanley (19 Dec 2005)

Hi, does anyone know any shoe shops in Dublin which sell Orthopaedic Footwear ? I know there is shops in Ballinasloe which sells shoes/sandals with moulded in-soles etc. Just want to try them before forking out €400 on orthotics.
Thanks,
Colin


----------



## Janet (19 Dec 2005)

I had orthotics made earlier in the year and it cost €250 plus €45 for the initial consultation with the chiropodist (most of which I was able to claim back from HSA cash plan, and also which I hope to claim some tax back on).  It really is worth it although it does become more difficult to find shoes which the orthotics will then fit in.

I'm not really sure what orthopaedic shoes would be like.  Are the insoles moulded to your foot shape?  If not, they could end up causing more pain - I used to use ordinary Scholl insoles but if they were in my shoe a fraction out of place it would be agony after an hour or two.

I know there is an Ecco shop on Wicklow St (or possibly Exchequer St, those two run into each other I think) and I used to always have Ecco shoes in school as they have very good arch support in them.  In a way I hated them because they lasted forever so I couldn't get new school shoes every year like all my friends!


----------



## coolaboola (19 Dec 2005)

I had orthotics made earlier this year.  They're prescription orthortics to correct a pronounced 'turn' in my feet (I walk like a penguin!) and fallen arches.  

Unlike the more standard hard plastic orthotics these are made of a dense foam.  Like the hard plastic types they're shaped according to the physio's prescription.  The physio (Sundrive Road) said they've used both types but that the newer foam types seem to be producing as good results as the older hard plastic types for a fraction of the cost.  Mine cost €50.  

Also as the foam orthotics are thinner they fit into a wider range of shoes.  And as they're foam they offer a little cushioning (though its still pretty firm - which you need for support)

So far, so good though mine were mostly a pre-emptive strike against more severe problems in future but it could be worth checking whether you'd be a suitable candidate for the much cheaper foam orthotics.


----------



## Janet (19 Dec 2005)

Hi coolaboola

I'll ask the chiropodist next time I'm there.  Would like to have more than one pair of orthotics anyway - it'd be very handy to be able to keep a pair in work.  I have the opposite problem from you, extremely high arches with too short tendons in my legs - I wonder if the foam would provide enough support.  Definitely worth checking out though.

Thanks

J


----------



## colin_hanley (19 Dec 2005)

Thanks for the help guys. I might just buy a pair of over the counter in-soles. Give them a few weeks and if I am still having problems I'll get ptoper orthotics done.
Thanks,
Col


----------



## CMCR (21 Dec 2005)

Hi Colin_Hanley, 

I've mentioned this Irish Government website on AAM before - but you may not be aware of it.  It's called Assistireland.ie and it's a site that provides information on assistive technologies to aid people with daily living.  In particular, it is of assistance to older people, those with limited mobility, disabled people, children, etc. 

It's a broad diverse site - but of interest to you will be the  entire section devoted to clothing and in particular - footwear.  Given it is an Irish Government website, assistireland.ie does not endorse any products or service providers - but is simply a listing and information service.  It provides information and images and dimensions of the products and you then contact the service provider/shop directly if you require further information.  The service providers, etc. are located throughout the country and you can even view products to see what you think it most suitable for the person's needs. 

Information on the footwear section is here - also available is information on orthopeadic footwear: http://www.assistireland.ie/index.asp?locID=511&docID=-1

I hope this has been of assistance to you.  

CMCR.


----------



## ribena (21 Dec 2005)

I bought them in Boots last weekend for my son but I bought the wrong size so I haven't opened them yet.  They were only €29 and look like they're foam, they're definitely not plastic anyway.


----------



## Kerak (21 Dec 2005)

The Great Outdoors, off grafton St, upstairs.

Only place in ireland doing these insoles, moulded to you foot, magic, 90euro took about 30mins, young assistance Tom or Tim I think, very well trained and knowlegable. Just be sure to wash your feet!

Only trouble is they are made to measure and wont transfer to other shoes, but comes in  dress/work/runner/boot models

Cant recommend them high enough


----------

